# What color is this horse? Silvery hairs?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my friends horse Comanche his coat seems to be a different shade every year and were undecided on his coloring. Sometimes he looks bay and sometimes he looks dark chestnut one year he had a beautiful silver coat that was almost grulla like. He is twelve years old his father was a black appaloosa with a blanket and roaning and we aren't certain on the mom's coloring. Recently legs that were dark have sprung up with silver hairs almost looks like he decided to have a sock. What color is this horse lol? And what would cause his legs to become silvery all of the sudden?
Hope you could help its always been a mystery to me and comanches owner on what color to call him. Thanks :-D


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He looks just chestnut to me. The changes in color could be entirely related to Lp and he could be starting to varnish. Varnishing can start at any age, unlike graying with starts immediately.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh I see we figured he was dark chestnut but the random hairs threw us off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Chestnut horses will usually be paler at the hoof, so that's pretty normal. It's the sooty that is making the hair there appear silver rather than cream.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

definitely a sooty chestnut


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice example of a sooty chestnut actually. Most people would mistake him for a bay or buckskin


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

We were positive he wasn't bay because he had no black points, though let me tell you he looks like a bay sometimes, and people often call him a bay but we were more confused about that he has a different coat color every year it never stays the same and the new silvery white hairs that showed up out of no where.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If I find a pic from a few years ago ill post it he looks like a different horse 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Is anyone else wondering about the possibility of Appy genetics stuffing around with the base coat? He's not spotted but OP says his sire was.

Otherwise, I agree with everyone else, this horse is chestnut.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I think appy genetics are playing a part here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My first thought is that he's got some of that Appy Varnish going on- it's well known to make their coat change in appearance from year to year and season to season, almost so you wouldn't even know it was the same horse at times!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Sharpie said:


> My first thought is that he's got some of that Appy Varnish going on- it's well known to make their coat change in appearance from year to year and season to season, almost so you wouldn't even know it was the same horse at times!


Yeah because of that light colored front foot that decided to appear his coggins were questioned when she took him to compete.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

she found a baby pic of him the dark colt with the blonde hair is him the other horse is his momma she looks chestnut to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

